# How to replace HID xenon bulbs for 2004 325Ci



## titus9394 (Aug 20, 2004)

i just bought some 8500K xenon bulbs to replace out my white oem xenon bulbs at 4300K ... can anyone provide me with instructions or links as to how to change out the xenon headlight bulbs for a 325ci 04?


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

titus9394 said:


> i just bought some 8500K xenon bulbs to replace out my white oem xenon bulbs at 4300K ... can anyone provide me with instructions or links as to how to change out the xenon headlight bulbs for a 325ci 04?


Where did you get those bulbs?


----------



## titus9394 (Aug 20, 2004)

mrtm2004 said:


> Where did you get those bulbs?


got them on ebay.. i just put them on.. looks really tyte.. but they dont seem to light up the road quite as bright as the originals.. but they look really nice from afar..


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

titus9394 said:


> got them on ebay.. i just put them on.. looks really tyte.. but they dont seem to light up the road quite as bright as the originals.. but they look really nice from afar..


So they look better but work less effectively...


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

cantona7 said:


> So they look better but work less effectively...


That's how it works. The higher you go in the Kelvin scale, the color is more appealing, while you have less light output (8500K is purple-ish, but purple has a shorter wavelength than 4300K, which is close to a cool white color). Here's a color chart: http://www.3drender.com/glossary/colortemp.htm


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

titus9394 said:


> got them on ebay.. i just put them on.. looks really tyte.. but they dont seem to light up the road quite as bright as the originals.. but they look really nice from afar..


Well, thats whats important. Remember folks, it doesnt matter how effective they are so long as they look tyte.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

KP said:


> That's how it works. The higher you go in the Kelvin scale, the color is more appealing, while you have less light output (8500K is purple-ish, but purple has a shorter wavelength than 4300K, which is close to a cool white color). Here's a color chart: http://www.3drender.com/glossary/colortemp.htm


 I wasn't questioning the physics of it all. Rather, I was questioning the rationale behind this mod. :rofl:


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

The brightness of my xenon is one of the best things I like about the car. I don't think I would like this mod.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

cantona7 said:


> Rather, I was questioning the rationale behind this mod. :rofl:


Looking tyte isn't important to you?


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

NOOOOOO 8500 are barely brighter then Halogens (ok they are brighter but not by much). Waste of having HID's I guess if you want that color its ok, but seems like alot of money to spend for something that performs that much worse then the stock 4300


----------

